# Visiting other Lodges



## Bro. Staton (Oct 26, 2014)

When seeking to visit other lodges within your state what actions or steps are generally taken to attend the visiting lodge? I know I have been told to reach out to the secretary and or the WM, find out the dress code for the lodge, present your due card or have a brother that can vouch for you if you know one within the lodge you are trying to visit. As a new Mason I would love to start visiting many other lodges within the state of NC. Your input would be helpful


----------



## mrpierce17 (Oct 26, 2014)

From what I was told you should inform the secretary of the lodge in which you attend , he will then go through the proper channels to inform the neighboring lodge of your wishes to visit this might be different in different jurisdictions I would suggest,  consulting your W.M. on this matter


----------



## BroBill (Oct 26, 2014)

If you are a MM and have your dues card with ID, you can visit any lodge recognized by your Grand Lodge. The brethren will examine you if there is a question about your masonic status. Just be properly dressed and if there is a question,  it's always better to over dress. I've dropped in on lodges and always been welcome.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 26, 2014)

While not necessary, I would recommend that, if there is a Brother of your Lodge who has visited & is known in the Lodge you wish to visit, ask him to go along with you. Makes things go much easier when you have a Brother with you to vouch for you.


----------



## Bill Lins (Oct 26, 2014)

BroBill said:


> If you are a MM and have your dues card with ID, you can visit any lodge recognized by your Grand Lodge.


Depends upon the jurisdiction. True for GLoTX Lodges & members, but not sure about others.


----------



## Bro. Staton (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! I spoke with my secretary who is the 25th DDGM and he provided much of the same advice


----------



## crono782 (Nov 5, 2014)

Yeah, typically you can always show up over dressed and you won't have a problem. As a rule, if you are an EA or FC, it is good to call before hand that way you won't accidentally show up say, during a MM degree, and have to be turned away. It is good courtesy to let them know you are coming, but not essentially required. I always do that when visiting out of state (or, being in TX, when visiting far away lodges, hah), but rarely when visiting nearby lodges. I typically just make sure to be dressed nicely and show up w/ my dues card in hand.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Dec 15, 2014)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Depends upon the jurisdiction. True for GLoTX Lodges & members, but not sure about others.


 
I know this is an old thread. But, these days most MMs do not know where PH is recognized or not. If a white MM is traveling and wants to visit a Lodge and just happens into a PH will he be welcome? Later, back home, does he face the possibility of expulsion for having visited a PH Lodge?  Really, what is going on with this issue these days?


----------



## Bro. Staton (Dec 15, 2014)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I know this is an old thread. But, these days most MMs do not know where PH is recognized or not. If a white MM is traveling and wants to visit a Lodge and just happens into a PH will he be welcome? Later, back home, does he face the possibility of expulsion for having visited a PH Lodge?  Really, what is going on with this issue these days?


 If you come to our lodge or any PH lodge in NC and you are in good standing you will be welcomed. I can say that part with confidence. I think and believe we should all be able to visit one another and feel more than welcomed. I plan to attend a many of my surrounding AF&AM lodge within the new year and I hope that I am welcomed as I would do of them as well.


----------



## Bill Lins (Dec 15, 2014)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I know this is an old thread. But, these days most MMs do not know where PH is recognized or not. If a white MM is traveling and wants to visit a Lodge and just happens into a PH will he be welcome? Later, back home, does he face the possibility of expulsion for having visited a PH Lodge?  Really, what is going on with this issue these days?


That is something you'll need to check with your Grand Secretary about- he is responsible for disseminating that information to the Lodges.


----------



## dfreybur (Dec 16, 2014)

Rifleman1776 said:


> I know this is an old thread. But, these days most MMs do not know where PH is recognized or not. If a white MM is traveling and wants to visit a Lodge and just happens into a PH will he be welcome? Later, back home, does he face the possibility of expulsion for having visited a PH Lodge?  Really, what is going on with this issue these days?



Some states have blanket recognition on one or both sides.  Others don't.  Each year in the GLofCA proceedings there are two lists of PHA jurisdictions offered (two missing.  I asked the Gr Sec this past year will do legislation this coming year). One list is the PHA jurisdictions that responded with recognition; the other list is PHA jurisdictions that have not responded.  The two lists are roughly the same length.  That said, it's likely you will be welcomed.

Did your obligation use the word clandestine?  PHA jurisdictions in the list http://www.conferenceofgrandmasterspha.org/gjlinks.asp are all at least regular and most are recognized so none are clandestine.  I am aware that's not a direct answer to your question about impact when you get back home.


----------



## AndreAshlar (Dec 18, 2014)

There is absolutely no excuse for not having blanket recognition among regular and PHA jurisdictions.  We really need to come up to speed and live this brotherhood claim that we all profess to believe in.


----------

